# EXTREMELY DISTURBING - but please read anyway



## SENC (Nov 21, 2014)

If you are anything like me, this article will make you sick to your stomach and completely p'd off at the same time... so I wouldn't recommend it to you if I didn't think it was important. If you have daughters or granddaughters, they need to read this before going to college and they need some training in prevention, avoidance, self-defense, and self-advocacy. If you have sons or grandsons, they need to read this and learn how to prevent, intervene, and advocate for women. Frankly, I can't comprehend how a culture evolves to allow such sub-human activity... nor how universities and law enforcement fail to adequately respond, except to recognize that they will tolerate whatever society will tolerate. In addition to talking frankly and directly with my kids, I am encouraging their high schools to make this mandatory reading for students, administrators and college counselors and to develop educational and training programs for their students. Perhaps you're of a mind to help raise awareness of and intolerance for these behaviors, too.

http://www.rollingstone.com/culture/features/a-rape-on-campus-20141119


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 21, 2014)

Thanks Henry- Not a fun read- but thanks.......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Nov 21, 2014)

If parents would bring more children to Sunday school instead of letting them watch filthy, disrespectful, sexist junk then some people may have better morals and a lot of this stuff wouldn't happen.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Nov 21, 2014)

I am a firm believer that parents are to blame... but society as a whole is worse off. Back when my parents were in school, they got their tail whipped if they misbehaved. Now, they have special 'behavior disorder' classes just for troublemakers, where they don't discipline them because they have 'issues'. No worries, the government will take care of them, buy their drugs, pay for their housing, and buy all of their groceries (candy bars, prime cuts of meat, and junk food included)

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 21, 2014)

More of the [email protected]$tards should go to jail. But It is every level of societies fault. In 2001 when our little Gonzaga Basketball team got to the final four they were up against Duke -arizona And?? The Zags graduation rate was 88% for Bball team- duke 35% and Arizona 18% Sports kids should not be treated different!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
had one of these rape deals at the U of Mt. half the team was involved. Nobody went to jail. We could get the  wound up on this one..................

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SENC (Nov 21, 2014)

Personally, I'd prefer they not go to jail. I think they oughta turn the little bastards into eunuchs in the most painful way possible and sentence them to a life of service. I'm also ok with just taking them out back and shooting them.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 21, 2014)

Uterly disgusted.


----------



## Alan Sweet (Nov 21, 2014)

Disgusting is an understatement.

This culture, in fact most cultures, these days have lost respect for other human beings in general. Human life in general is cheap. Kids are taught at home to disrespect others by their parents and at school by their peers.

Rape is a horrible example of the degrading of another for personal power feelings.

Its sad and horrible. I hope I live to see the day when people learn to respect another. But, I doubt it.

Btw,... a quote from a teacher who attended Bill Cosby's sold out show in Florida last night.

"It's his personal life, and I don't really care," said Melbourne resident Russ McDonald, 62, a retired teacher.

UVA is just an example

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Nov 21, 2014)

Its sickening !!!!! Makes my blood boil . Charlie Daniels mentioned some ways of dealing with vermin like this in one of his songs . Simple Man i think was the name .

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Kevin (Nov 22, 2014)

I didn't finish reading it but I got far enough to want to hunt them down and cut their junk off. That still wouldn't be enough punishment. They need to be thrown into a jail cell with a serial rapist twice their size and brutally sodomized repeatedly. And don't anyone try to preach forgiveness and grace and all that other hogwash. 

​

Reactions: Agree 7


----------



## manbuckwal (Nov 22, 2014)

Kevin said:


> I didn't finish reading it but I got far enough to want to hunt them down and cut their junk off. That still wouldn't be enough punishment. They need to be thrown into a jail cell with a serial rapist twice their size and brutally sodomized repeatedly. And don't anyone try to preach forgiveness and grace and all that other hogwash.
> 
> ​



I think u put em in a wooden shed with their "junk" clamped in a vise and welded shut, then give em a butter knife, set the room on fire and walk out ...........

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Great Post 1


----------



## Alan Sweet (Nov 22, 2014)

Whether it means anything,....

The Washington Post reported...

"The president of the University of Virginia has suspended all campus fraternities until Jan. 9 in the wake of explosive gang rape allegations involving one of the school's frats"

The Governor of VA, in a typically political manner....."Virginia Governor Gov. Terry McAuliffe said he was "deeply disturbed" by the allegations and asked the school to conduct a full investigation into its sexual assault policies."

In other words, he does not want to be bothered

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Kevin (Nov 22, 2014)

Typical. Wouldn't surprise me if the gov was a member of that frat himself years ago.


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 22, 2014)

Best thing that every one could do is speak with their pocket book- if you have a kid in the school- move them. Don't send them there and if you are alumni do not contribute tell them why!! Tell your local paper why and tell the stupid Virginia gov. why!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## Alan Sweet (Nov 22, 2014)

Don't forget the fraternity, Phi Kappa Psi, if you have a child as member or you yourself are a member, immediately terminate the member ship and all association with the fraternity and any members.

If you have any pull with any university which has the fraternity, try to get it removed from that university.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kevin (Nov 22, 2014)

Nuke Virginia.


----------



## Tclem (Nov 22, 2014)

manbuckwal said:


> I think u put em in a wooden shed with their "junk" clamped in a vise and welded shut, then give em a butter knife, set the room on fire and walk out ...........


Ok Tom you win the "I dont wanna be on his bad side" award. OUCH but I do agree

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 22, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Nuke Virginia.



Save the trees first!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 22, 2014)

Tclem said:


> Ok Tom you win the "I dont wanna be on his bad side" award. OUCH but I do agree



So you would rather be thrown in jail with a serial rapist twice your size and brutally sodomized repeatedly eh . . .


----------



## Tclem (Nov 22, 2014)

Kevin said:


> So you would rather be thrown in jail with a serial rapist twice your size and brutally sodomized repeatedly eh . . .


Hmmmm good point. On award is all yours Kevin


----------



## Kevin (Nov 22, 2014)

We could arrange both for you if you aren't sure . . .

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Alan Sweet (Nov 22, 2014)

I see where the motivation for cover up and lack of concern for sexual abuse originates.

http://www.washingtonexaminer.com/a...ot-top-deportation-priorities/article/2556517


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 22, 2014)

sorry but I think it is time for the thanksgiving bird!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Just in case I am over the line @NYWoodturner

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 22, 2014)

Tclem said:


> Hmmmm good point. On award is all yours Kevin


 Hey Tony was that supposed to read like this:

_Hmmmm good point. On second thought the award is all yours Kevin_

Tony we'd be in trouble if we all didn't have our Louisiorgia pocket translators.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Nov 22, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Hey Tony was that supposed to read like this:
> 
> _Hmmmm good point. On second thought the award is all yours Kevin_
> 
> Tony we'd be in trouble if we all didn't have our Louisiorgia pocket translators.


Mississippi. Ahhhhhhhhh.


----------



## SENC (Nov 22, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Hey Tony was that supposed to read like this:
> 
> _Hmmmm good point. On second thought the award is all yours Kevin_
> 
> Tony we'd be in trouble if we all didn't have our Louisiorgia pocket translators.


You know, I think I'm becoming bilingual! I didn't even pull my translator out when I first read his note, and it wasn't until you translated that I realized I had done it without thinking!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 22, 2014)

Someone still reads Rolling Stone? But I digress, after reading the article I'm shocked,... shocked I say, just like this guy;

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Karl_99 (Nov 23, 2014)

This article hits closer to home having a daughter in college today. The only thing worse than one drunk young man of privilege is a group of drunk young men of privilege.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Nov 23, 2014)

When my girls get ready for college, I may ship them off to Utah... at least they'll be able to be armed

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alan Sweet (Dec 5, 2014)

While I agree with the author of this thread, since Rolling Stone has retracted the story and apologized, I have two observations.

1) If the woman made up the story, she has done a vast disservice to all women who have been sexually abused and the perpetrators not punished. This coming on the heels of another woman who wrote a best seller non-fiction book about being raped which turned out to be false. This definitely hurts all women, especially those who have been raped and ignored.

2) Reporters and media who sell sensationalized fiction as "news" should be held financially and criminally liable for the damage cause with unreal and slanted "news". As it is, the damaged caused by Rolling Stone and the reporter will never be fully repaired.

Enough rant.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Kevin (Dec 5, 2014)

Just as I clicked open this thread to read your reply Alan, ABC News was on updating it. What an ugly thing this has turned out to be.


----------



## Mike Jones (Dec 5, 2014)

From USA Today................ http://www.usatoday.com/story/money/business/2014/12/05/rolling-stone-retracts-uva-story/19954293/


----------



## SENC (Dec 5, 2014)

Extremely well said, Alan!


----------

